# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  RoundTeam - авто-ретвит сервис для Твиттер маркетинга

## Annewka

Ретвиты - один из самых простых способов привлечь внимание к чему-либо или к кому-либо в Твиттере, в том числе и к себе. Ретвитнуть чей-то пост - это то же самое, что сказать “Мне это нравится настолько, что я хочу, чтобы мои фолловеры об этом узнали.” Однако не стоит смотреть на эту функцию так однобоко. Не так давно, благодаря одному очень простому онлайн сервису, я открыла для себя совершенно неожиданный ряд возможностей в Твиттере. 

RoundTeam - http://roundteam.co - бесплатный сервис автоматических ретвитов. С помощью RoundTeam любой юзер Твиттера в течении нескольких минут может создать свой собственный поток автоматических ретвитов на выбранную им тему. Никаких устаревших yahoo pipes, сложных ретвит ботов, программирования или замысловатых команд. Все максимально просто!

Работает это следующим образом:
Шаг 1. Вход в RoundTeam осуществляется уже существующим Твиттер аккаунтом. Все максимально безопасно -  RoundTeam не просит ваш пароль от Твиттера, не просит создать отдельную учетную запись (логин/пароль) в собственной системе. 
Шаг 2. Добавить твиттер аккаунт, который, собственно, будет ретвитить (можно взять тот же, которым вы вошли, или же присоединить совершенно другой).
Шаг 3. Необходимо выбрать “что” ретвитить: #хештег, @упоминание или же просто ключевое слово/слова. 
Шаг 4. Теперь нужно выбрать “от кого” ретвитить - от собственных фолловеров, от того, кого фолловите вы или же “глобально” - от всего Твиттера.

Ну вот и готово! Проще некуда! 
Вот так выглядит незамысловатая панель управления RoundTeam:



И еще ряд прятных моментов:
- количество Твиттер аккаунтов, которые можно добавить, неограничено - в RoundTeam они именуются “Команды”(Teams);
- количество #хештегов, @упоминаний и ключевых слов ограничено 15 на каждую “команду” (более, чем достаточно);
- на сайте RoundTeam вообще нет рекламы (!) - это сейчас редко встречается, знаю;
- денег за использование не берут;
- кроме того, сервис радует нас приятными мелочами. Например, бонус приз - RoundTeam дает возможность создать фиктивный адрес электронной почты (email alias), привязав его к своему уже существующему емейлу - удобно, когда хочется создать новый Твиттер аккаунт для использования в RoundTeam, а новую почту регистрировать лень. 
- еще можно просматривать количество совершенных ретвитов - по каждому #хештегу, @упоминанию, ключевому слову и по команде в целом;
- можно временно останавливать ретвиты по какой-либо из своих команд поставив ее “на паузу”, не удаляя ее из своего аккаунта навсегда.  

За все эти радости жизни команда RoundTeam не просит ничего, лишь скромно добавили кнопку Donate внизу странички. 

Ну и на последок... Не буду долго вдаваться в подробности - зачем нужны автоматические ретвиты и кому от них жить хорошо. Каждый, кто этим интересуется, использует их по-своему. Вот лишь парочка примеров:
1) с помощью автоматических ретвитов можно наполнять ленту своего/корпоративного/только что созданного Твиттер аккаунта релевантной, полезной, интересной информацией. Ведь не обязательно делать это вручную! Достаточно лишь выбрать нужные параметры для ретвита и вперед - лента сообщений формируется сама собой за счет ретвитов из других аккаунтов. Как опция - чтоб избежать спама, можно ретвитить не от всех, а только от тех, кого фолловите вы. 

2) можно создавать активную дискуссию среди фолловеров Твиттер аккаунта. Такого пока не придумал сам Твиттер, да и любой другой сервис. Создать дискуссию опять таки нетрудно - нужно придумать уникальный #хештег, сказать о нем своим фолловерам, написав примерно такой твит: “Если у вас есть что сказать по такому-то поводу, поделитесь своими мыслями, написав твит с таким-то #хештегом”. Обязательное условие - не забыть добавить этот уникальный #хештег в категорию “ретвитить от фолловеров” в аккаунте RoundTeam. Результат - все фолловеры данного аккаунта видят сообщения с этим #хештегом, могут общаться, при этом не фолловят друг друга (очень актуально, если речь идет о многотысячной тусовке).

3) автоматические ретвиты помогают промоутить твиттер аккаунт. Как вариант - можно задать в параметры ретвита нужные ключевые слова, #хештеги или @упоминания, выбрать ретвит от всего Твиттера и наслаждаться - лента ретвитов формируется сама-собой, люди, которых автоматически заретвитили, начинают обращать внимание на ваш акканут, добавляются в фоловеры. Кроме того - еще и выясняется, кто и что о вас/вашей компании/интересующей вас теме пишет. 

Как видите - разнообразие очень большое. Каждый новый юзер - это новый способ использовать RoundTeam. Уверена, что каждый, как и я, сможет найти свой вариант.

----------

